# Bianchi 928 Lugged or Monocoque / Luna



## spddmn2fst (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey guys. I was wanting information from people who have actually ridden this frame in some fashion, test rides or owning it. I'm trying to decide whether to go with the 928 or a different metallic frame Bianchi. I haven't seen many of the pros use the 928, they tend to use bianchi's aluminum frames... So I was wondering does this baby have some snap to it? Does it handle well... and if you own it, hows the durability been?

I'll be racing on this 30 + times this year, and really don't want it to split in two in my first crash.. Yes, I said my "first"crash, as in there will be a few.

I'd appreciate any replies.

Thanks.

Here's kind of a pic of my current Bianchi Giro. Yeah, its a good feeling frame. A bit heavy, a bit less snappy than some. But it works.


----------



## Power2W8 (Nov 3, 2005)

I rode and raced on a Bianchi 928 carbon lugged this past season. The bike handled really well and in general it rode like a dream on all kinds of roads. The downside: not as much stiffness as I would like. The bike is certainly light and decent for climbing, but when I really pushed it, there was too much flex for my taste. And I'm only 135 pounds. I switched to an Orbea starship frameset and the difference was noticeable in sprints and climbs. I will say though, the bike was a super smoothe ride; I miss it for my everyday training rides.



spddmn2fst said:


> Hey guys. I was wanting information from people who have actually ridden this frame in some fashion, test rides or owning it. I'm trying to decide whether to go with the 928 or a different metallic frame Bianchi. I haven't seen many of the pros use the 928, they tend to use bianchi's aluminum frames... So I was wondering does this baby have some snap to it? Does it handle well... and if you own it, hows the durability been?
> 
> I'll be racing on this 30 + times this year, and really don't want it to split in two in my first crash.. Yes, I said my "first"crash, as in there will be a few.
> 
> ...


----------



## spddmn2fst (Sep 12, 2004)

I think thats what I'm beginning to see. People have been saying that it rides like a "super nice steel frame", and what they're saying is its not that stiff. Thanks for the comment. Thats exactly what i wanted to hear. I think from what i've seen that all the bianchi's are a little slow to react except the upper end alloy frames. Thanks a bunch.


----------

